# Polaroid LCD TV Question



## incandetech_llc (Nov 7, 2008)

Got a Poloaoid 37inch LCD TV that makes a huming noise and takes about 3-4 minutes to show a picture after it's turned on. (It's not my TV.. but I need to go fix it for someone, I wouldn't by a Polaroid unless it was a camera.. Ive got Samsung)

Anyway I think it might be a problem with the power supply board or something like that, might need replacing.. what do you people think? I just want to have a good idea before I go in.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

check the power supply board for faulty electrolyte capacitors .. sometimes they look faulty - swollen or domed tops .. other times they are faulty and require checking by replacement!

ONLY USE SAME VALUE AND VOLTAGE RATING AS ORIGINAL .. USE 105oC Capacitors .. Voltage Rating can change UPWARDS .. NEVER use a smaller Voltage rating than the original!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

check light engine as well, if LCD's have them.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

magnethead said:


> check *light engine* as well, if LCD's have them.



What do you mean by *light engine* First time I hear of that term .. but then I am self taught or you may have used some jargon that is used specifically in your particular part of the world :grin:


----------

